# 2 class dateien verknüpfen



## Schatti (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich habe 2 .java dateien in einer habe ich die main methode in der anderen die public void, wenn ich diese verknüpfen will, kommt die fehlermeldung couldn't find main method

*Mathe.java* 

```
package wertetafelnew;
public class Mathe {
  public static void main(String[] args) {

    double[] param = new double[args.length - 3];
    double intervAnf = 0, intervEnd = 1, schrittLaenge = 0.1;

    for (int i = 0; i < args.length; i++)
    {
      if (i < args.length - 3) {
        param[i] = Double.parseDouble(args[i]);
      } else if (i == args.length - 1)
      {
        schrittLaenge = Double.parseDouble(args[i]);
      } else if (i == args.length - 2)
      {
        intervEnd = Double.parseDouble(args[i]);
      } else if (i == args.length - 3)
      {
        intervAnf = Double.parseDouble(args[i]);
      }
    }

    WerteTafelNew WerteTafelNew = new WerteTafelNew();
    WerteTafelNew.chris(param, intervAnf, intervEnd, schrittLaenge);
  }

}
```

*WerteTafelNew.java* 

```
package wertetafelnew;
public class WerteTafelNew {
  public void chris(double[] param, double xAnf, double xEnd, double xSchritt) {
    double erg = 0, x = xAnf;

    while (x < xEnd)
    {
      switch (param.length)
      {
        case 3:
          erg = param[0] * Math.pow(x, 2) + param[1] * x + param[2];
          break;

        case 4:
          erg = param[0] * Math.pow(x, 3) + param[1] * Math.pow(x, 3) + param[2] * x + param[3];
          break;
      }

      System.out.println("Ausgabe:" + "\t" + erg);

      x += xSchritt;
    }
  }

}
```


----------



## Schatti (12. Oktober 2003)

hab meinen fehler gefunden


----------



## SixDark (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Wäre ganz nett wenn Du die Lösung mal beschreiben könntest. Ich wurschtel mich auch grad durch JAVA und interessiere mich für so etwas.

Vielen Dank.

..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Schatti (14. Oktober 2003)

im jbuilder 9 unter projekt --> projekteigenschaften --> laufzeit --> bearbeiten 

hab ich die falsche main methode angegeben


----------



## SixDark (14. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, das kenne ich!  

Ich hab das Problem immer im VisualStudio wenn ich eine neue Klasse erstelle und sie von Hand umbenenne. Dann läuft das Ganze auch nicht wenn man das nicht auch in den Projekteigenschaften ändert... Blöde Sache das!

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------

